# BGA control.



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a blue-green algae problem that's making an attempt at sliming over my plants. I have a 10 gallon tank, 2 6500K 10 watt mini compact fluorescent bulbs running on an approximate 12-12 schedule (no timer). I'm new to planted tanks.

Plants in the tank are Limna sp., Ceratophyllum demersum, Microsorum pteropus, Cryptocoryne x willisii, a few strands of Vesicularia dubyana and Cladophora aegagropila. Only plant that is having trouble is the hornwort, it's going light green, throwing needles everywhere and some still attached to the plant are going translucent and losing their stiffness and green colour. It's growing a half inch per day, though. Tank residents are going to be 3 dwarf puffers and possibly 1 Otocinclus with maybe some shrimp as a cleanup crew. There were puffers/shrimp prior to this, but they died of unrelated causes. Tank is now fishlessly cycling.

No CO2 injection, no ferts. Water changes are around 50% per week/week and a half. I do not plan on CO2, it is too much trouble for me at this point.

Nitrates are anywhere between 5-20ppm at any time. This is an ongoing problem, it has been occurring even before the tank was fully set up (first appearance was probably in July sometime), it started showing up before the lighting was installed and before the tank was even cycled.

I don't have solid numbers as to the planted tank side of water chemistry, all I can offer is my city's water tests:

Phosphorus as Phosphate 
average 1.91ppm 
range 1.81ppm to 2.18ppm

Potassium 
average 1.14ppm 
range 1.01ppm to 1.30ppm

If anyone needs any other numbers/values on water chemistry, I can provide them, I'm just not sure what's good information at this point.

Now, I'm short on cash until December, but I want to pick something up. It has been suggested that I pick up Seachem's Flourish and Flourish Excel. What is going to help me keep this at bay until I can get the full compliment of fertilizer that I will need to keep the tank in balance?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can initially get rid of BGA by either a blackout or e-mycin. However in order to keep it away you will need to have your tank balanced. I suggest that you get test kits for N03, P04, KH, PH. You will need to know these readings in order to keep your tank balanced. You will also need to dose a small amount of ferts and Excel (carbon source) since you will not be using C02. Also get a timer for your lights and set it for 10 hours of daily lighting.

Here are some sites you should take a look at... http://rexgrigg.com/./index.htm

http://www.aquariaplants.com/index.htm


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

trenac said:


> You can initially get rid of BGA by either a blackout or e-mycin. However in order to keep it away you will need to have your tank balanced. I suggest that you get test kits for N03, P04, KH, PH. You will need to know these readings in order to keep your tank balanced. You will also need to dose a small amount of ferts and Excel (carbon source) since you will not be using C02. Also get a timer for your lights and set it for 10 hours of daily lighting.


I have NO3, PH and KH. PO4 I do not have. I'll take a look around and see if I can find one, I haven't seen them around.

10 hours? 12/12 is no good?

The ferts and Excel, I wanted to know which I should pick up first to slow down/halt the growth until I can get everything I need.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want to get rid of it... Treat with E-mycin at full strength for 5 days (this is the method I have used) or do the a complete blackout for 3 days.

In order to keep it from coming back you will need to get all your ducks in a row, sooner than later. 

People have had success with overdosing Seachem Excel to get rid of algae. However I don't know if it works on BGA or not. Use our search function and you will find some threads on it.

If you cannot find phosphate (P04) test locally, the buying on-line is another option.

12 hours is good but when you have algae issues than a reduction in light is sometimes needed.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You may have to do the blackout methoud for 4-5 days depending on how bad your infestion is. While I have used the OD of excel, never tried it on BGA (never have this type of algae).


----------

